# Logiciel gestion cabinet libéral



## Ch'pitof (3 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment ouvert un cabinet (santé) libéral en ville, j'ai donc fait le tour des logiciels  de gestion de patientelle et malheureusement je ne trouve pas mon bonheur...

Exerçant dans un domaine très particulier, l'offre n'est pas très fournie, qui plus est sous mac.

Je n'ai pas envie d'investir dans un logiciel qui ne me convient pas ou peu...Je me demande si ce ne serait éventuellement pas plus simple finalement de réaliser un logiciel simple et ergonomique.
En plus, je me demande si un tel projet ne pourrait pas intéresser certains confrères.


Plusieurs questions:
1- Est ce envisageable?
2- Une idée du coût ? (gestion simple d'une base de données + imageries numérisées + compta éventuellement)
3- A qui? / Où m'adresser? (région Poitou)

J'imagine que ce n'est pas faisable par le pékin lambda?

Merci à vous!

Cordialement


----------



## GrandGibus (3 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir, 

Je pense que vous pourriez rentrer en contact avec Fanoo. Il avait posté ici même un sujet très similaire.

En bref, une très belle histoire (merci MacGé) d'où sont nés divers projets, dont TiMMiC, celui du post. A noter qu'il a vu naître tout récemment un petit frère, full web.


----------



## ntx (4 Octobre 2008)

Ch'pitof a dit:


> Je n'ai pas envie d'investir dans un logiciel qui ne me convient pas ou peu...Je me demande si ce ne serait éventuellement pas plus simple finalement de réaliser un logiciel simple et ergonomique.
> En plus, je me demande si un tel projet ne pourrait pas intéresser certains confrères.
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne pense pas que tu imagines le travail à fournir pour programmer un logiciel, même de cette ampleur, avec la fiabilité indispensable à toute application professionnelle. Cela va prendre des semaines voir des mois et, si tu comptes rémunérer le ou les développeurs, te coûter une petite fortune. Donc tourne toi plutôt vers ce qui existe déjà (voir lien de GrandGibus). 
Sinon il faut voir auprès de développeurs indépendants (cherche sur le net) ou de SSII si ton porte-feuille te le permet ou trouve de nombreux collègues prêts à partager les coûts.


----------



## ndela (5 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

je fais justement partie de ces "développeurs indépendants", et j'avais depuis quelques temps l'idée de proposer et commercialiser un tel logiciel (avec quelques facilités coté imagerie médicale)...


----------



## Ch'pitof (5 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses!

Effectivement, je n'imagine absolument pas le travail nécessaire pour réaliser un tel projet, j'y connais absolument rien mais ça ne m'étonne pas.
Cela dit, voir que le projet de Fanoo a pu se mettre en place me rassure.

Plus j'y réfléchis plus je me dis qu'un tel logiciel pourrait être intéréssant et pas seulement pour moi!

Ndela et Fanoo, je contacte Fanoo et Ndela demain dans la journée par MP.

Bon dimanche (pluvieux)


----------



## Fanoo (7 Octobre 2008)

@Ch'pitof :
médecin comme toi, et sur mac comme toi, j'ai aussi cherché des solutions pour "gérer" mes patients. J'ai finalement fait appel aux talents et aux bonnes volontés des macusers de macGé (notemment ceux de GrandGibus) pour créer des solutions inédites.
N'hésite pas à me contacter pour les détails.


----------

